# Use of PGR on tall KBG and GCI TTTF



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm in Western Mass and seeded 5K last fall. I'm thinking about using PGR on the area to thicken it up. I typically mow at 3.5" in the spring and 4.5" in the summer.

All the PGR posts are about short lawns or warm season grasses.

Should I wait for the lawn to all be over 3.5" and then start with PGR? Or start now and let it thicken up? I'm looking at 0.4 oz/M of T-Nex an hour after I mow next.

Any harm is adding in FerromacAC in the tank?

I assume any fertilizer I do use will go towards more roots and thicker growth and spread instead of blade growth / cell elongation.

Anyone done this before?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You can start PGR after 2 mowings. I believe I have read a few people have tank mixed ferromac ac with there PGR. Good to start on the lower side and increase how much PGR your using. 0.4 oz/m or lower if fine to start with.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think chrismar or eric did pgr on high hoc. You need to use a higher rate when the hoc is higher. I think they went to 1oz/ksqft. It is in the cool season and pgr thread.

You can mix iron with pgr.

It is not a super miracle. There will still be top growth too, just reduced than normal. I suggest you start in a section at the very back of the backyard to find a rate that works.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I like to use a low rate (like you'd normally use on short grass). That way it slows it a little but not too much. I've done full rate in the past, but personally am not a fan. I've mowed the front twice now, but I see no need for PGR at this point in time. It's not growing fast.

Some people mix Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate in, but I find that a pain.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

No harm adding ferromec AC with the trinexapac-ethyl. Go with half rate to start with the ferromec (4oz/M). If you go at the full rate and have an accidental overlap it could turn ugly dark, but will grow out.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you all. I will hit a 1K strip in my lawn (as soon as it stops raining!)


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Would you mind posting a few images. I'm considering going with that GCI TTTF. I'm debating doing a full Reno or trying to tie it into my current KBG TTTF yard. I just don't want 40K varieties in the yard. Starting fresh is sounding better all the time. Regardless, I want to see what a little PGR will look like on Pete's cultivars. Maybe a side by side comparison? Thanks @MassHole


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

dschertz said:


> Would you mind posting a few images. I'm considering going with that GCI TTTF. I'm debating doing a full Reno or trying to tie it into my current KBG TTTF yard. I just don't want 40K varieties in the yard. Starting fresh is sounding better all the time. Regardless, I want to see what a little PGR will look like on Pete's cultivars. Maybe a side by side comparison? Thanks @MassHole


I can try. I am thinking of going back to midnight KBG b/c the color is so much darker and self healing. I'm also fighting triv now so it's a battle. The latest GCI vid showing GCI next to MIdnight KBG really made me rethink going to GCI.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

@MassHole That is the ONE thing holding me back as of now. Seeing the KBG next to his TTTF. It looks so so so good. His yard looks amazing already and then he pans over and you see the plot of KBG. It's night and day difference on color.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

dschertz said:


> @MassHole That is the ONE thing holding me back as of now. Seeing the KBG next to his TTTF. It looks so so so good. His yard looks amazing already and then he pans over and you see the plot of KBG. It's night and day difference on color.


Exactly. Once I deal with my poa triv, I think I will stay exclusive Midnight for all future renos.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I have the same issue, hate to say it but that video is going to hurt his seed sales for sure. I love his videos and support his channel but I've already got an order in at SSS. I'm going with a TTTF Bluegrass blend heavy overseed in the fall.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I used PGR last year on high HOC TTTF, and this year have sprayed my first app last week. Raised HOC to 3.75" this sunday on my cut.

I sprayed 0.3 oz/1k and tank mixed with Serenade. Growth slowed enough to give me a break on mowing but enough where I can tell it's still moving. I don't want to slam the brakes on growth, just enough to give me a break from mowing every 3 days.

I took some photos yesterday morning the day after mow, and 4 days after spraying PGR. The are posted below in my journal

Last year I tried FAS in the tank also and didn't like the results, lawn took a hit. I don't have irrigation to wash things off, and it got real hot after the spray.

JC's Lawn Journal


----------

